# Fertilizer for transplanted Pine Trees.



## Rogers (May 9, 2009)

I just had 6 seven foot pine trees tranplanted in my yard. The guy told me to find a fertilizer that stimulates root growth!
Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## RUBE (May 10, 2009)

There are alot of factors to consider before applying a fert..
What type of trees are they?
What is their dbh?
How were they planted B&B, tree spade, ect. and what size ball?
How much sun will they get?
What type of soils do you have?
What is the PH of your soil?
What are the levels of N-P-K in the soil?
Have they been mulched?
Ample H2o available?

Pics of area would help. 
Enjoy your new trees!!!!


----------



## treeseer (May 10, 2009)

see New Tree Planting in the link below.

If you cannot see the flare, dig away until you can, and post a pic.

cannot prescribe fert without seeing the tree,


----------



## Urban Forester (May 11, 2009)

NPK fert at time of planting is not needed. Try looking through the "Growth Products" website for a product called essential 1-0-1 it is sea kelp, protiens, amino acids. It is a rhizosphere innoculant. Also look at the "roots" website for Compete Plus. These products work in the rhizospere w/o increasing salt levels (i.e. NPK)


----------



## S Mc (May 14, 2009)

I agree with the gentlemen in that we need more information.

And yes, be sure your trees were planted correctly right away. Do not assume that even if professionally done, they were done correctly. 

Pinus species are obligate to their mycorrhizae symbiotic relationships. The single best thing you can do is provide a mulch ring and let nature take its course. Any supplement you put into the ground can interrupt this vital relationship. This relationship enhances plants' tolerance of adverse conditions such as drought, high temps, salinity, acidity or toxic elements. It is very important for the long term health and vitality of your trees. 

Let it happen.

Sylvia


----------



## hokiewheeler (May 27, 2009)

You can lay down compost, municipal sludge, or composed manure. Don't use horse manure as it often has a lot of sawdust with it. Even a dairy that beds with sawdust will have much more manure in the mix than a horse operation. If you get it fresh, compost it for a couple of months before using it around the trees. I don't know what kind of area you live in, if you are in close residential quarters, manure is probably not the best option unless it is already composted. You might be able to find a product called sweet peat around you, which is manure mixed with yard waste and composted. You want an organic product that will supply nutrients but at a slow rate so as not to overload the plants. Most commercial products are too heavy on nitrogen and too light on phosphorous, which is the root important nutrient. Manure supplies phosphorous well which is my basis for recommending it. The downside is, you are only going to be able to put this on the surface, and you will lose some nutrient value. Manure and compost do their best work when they are soil incorporated - meaning tilled in.


----------

